# Got it today, i tried looking it up and could only find one other one that was the same



## PANCAKESANDFRIES (Dec 4, 2021)

It says quality beverages instead of coca cola soda water, it's bottled by coca cola and has the exact same shape as one of their soda waters. Is it one of their soda waters with a different name or is it a separate brand of soda just bottled by coke? It's machine made and from Hammond, Louisiana


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 5, 2021)

Never seen one with that embossing before, might have been a franchise bottler which wanted to use the bottles for more types of drinks than just soda water.  I'm not sure if those soda water bottles were typically only used for actual soda water or if they were used as more interchangeable "flavour" bottles as well.

Speaking of Hammond, LA, one of my favourite songs is written about that town.  I think this is the first time I've seen it referenced in any other context:


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 5, 2021)

PANCAKESANDFRIES said:


> It says quality beverages instead of coca cola soda water, it's bottled by coca cola and has the exact same shape as one of their soda waters. Is it one of their soda waters with a different name or is it a separate brand of soda just bottled by coke? It's machine made and from Hammond, Louisiana


I have a similar one. Not exact. Don't know if it helps!


----------

